# Sữa bà bầu loại nào tốt và dễ uống ?



## mai lan (22/5/18)

*Khi biết mình có bầu, nỗi băn khoăn của mẹ bầu là sữa bà bầu loại nào tốt và dễ uống ? Đừng lo, hãy để chúng tôi gợi ý cho bạn những loại sữa bầu tốt và dễ uống nhé!*

*

*​
*Sữa bà bầu loại nào tốt ?*
Tốt và dễ uống là 2 chuyện khác nhau nhé! Nên mời các mẹ bầu hãy cùng Websosanh.vn khám phá các loại sữa bà bầu tốt đã.

Khi biết mình có bầu, 40% các mẹ cho lời khuyên tôi nên uống sữa bà bầu enfamama, 20% các mẹ khuyên tôi nên uống sữa bà bầu anmum, 15% các mẹ khuyên tôi nên uống sữa bà bầu similac mom, 10% các mẹ khuyên tôi nên uống sữa bà bầu xo và 15% các mẹ còn lại khuyên tôi nên uống sữa bầu nhật. Tại sao vậy?

Tôi đã có thời gian để phân tích và hiểu ra rằng, trong số phần đông các mẹ cho lời khuyên tôi nên uống sữa bà bầu enfamama – họ đều là các bà mẹ quốc dân, thuộc mọi tầng lớp, thu nhập thấp/ bình thường/ cao đều có cả. Và cũng đã có lần tôi được nghe điện thoại tư vấn từ hãng với chương trình mua 1 tặng 1. Có thể thấy Enfamama có quảng cáo phủ rộng, telesale rất tốt và uống cũng được nên đa số các mẹ đều cho lời khuyên nên dùng.

10% các mẹ khuyên tôi nên uống sữa bà bầu XO và 15% các mẹ khuyên sử dụng sữa bầu Nhật – đa phần là các mẹ có tư tưởng hướng ngoại ưa chọn sữa nhập khẩu và cũng là phân khúc các mẹ bỉm sữa có thu nhập cận cao và cao.

Bên cạnh Enfa thì sữa Anmum và Similac mom cũng được các mẹ cho lời khuyên vì thích vị của sữa – không quá ngọt mà thơm, vị socola thì uống như milo vậy hay giống như vị nước luộc gà,… tựu chung là dễ uống.

*Tạm kết lại*: Enfamama, Similacmom, Anmum, XO, sữa bầu Nhật như Morigana, Meiji,… là những loại sữa bầu tốt đang được các mẹ quan tâm và chọn mua nhiều trên thị trường hiện nay.

*Sữa bà bầu loại nào tốt và dễ uống ?*
Cái khoản dễ uống này mới khó thật này, vì tùy mỗi người một khẩu vị không ai giống ai và mỗi một vị sữa lại cho mọt hương vị riêng biệt khó mà so sánh cho đồng loạt tất cả các bà mẹ bỉm sữa được. Ví dụ có mẹ thích uống rong biển nhưng có mẹ lại thấy vị ý nó tanh tanh. Hay có mẹ thấy vị sữa này uống không quá ngọt thì có mẹ lại thấy nó rất ngọt….. Nên mình cứ lấy ý kiến sữa bầu dễ uống theo khảo sát của đông đảo các mẹ bỉm sữa để các mẹ bầu tham khảo nhé!

Đa số các mẹ cho rằng sữa bầu Nhật dễ uống nhất vì nó có vị trà sữa cho cảm giác rất quen thuộc với cuộc sống hàng ngày, đơn giản mỗi lần uống là thưởng thức 1 cốc trà sữa chứ không phải đang uống sữa bầu. Đó là điều các mẹ bầu thích nhất.

Tuy nhiên các mẹ không thích uống vị trà sữa cũng không sao, vì vị vani là vị thứ 2 dễ uống nhất, vị này thì hầu như các hãng sữa bầu hãng nào cũng có nên mẹ có rất nhiều lựa chọn.

Ngoài ra còn vị cam, vị dâu, vị socola,….. rất nhiều vị để phục vụ theo sở thích của các mẹ.

Hi vọng qua bài viết này, các mẹ đã có thể lựa chọn được cho mình một loại sữa bầu phù hợp với hương vị yêu thích của mình!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

